# Summer NAMM 2022 (June 3 - 5)



## muziksculp (Jun 2, 2022)

Hi,

*Summer NAMM 2022* begins tomorrow June 3rd, and ends June 5th. 

Anything interesting for you ?

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jun 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> *Summer NAMM 2022* begins tomorrow June 3rd, and ends June 5th.
> 
> ...


Not sure how it's going to compare to superbooth but it feels like superbooth stole it's thunder so far. Hasn't been anywhere near as much pre announcements comparatively and some big players aren't going. Nevertheless I'm holding back spend until the weekends over to see what's coming I might want.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 2, 2022)

NAMM shows the past three years, especially with COVID have been cancelled, and not much was happening. I have a feeling that this year is going to be different.

We shall know more starting tomorrow.


----------



## FireGS (Jun 2, 2022)

I'm hoping that some of the hardware MFGs have been able to procure parts more and might be announcing some new stuff. I'd love to see more hybrid-studio-focused analog gear with digital recall and control (WesAudio, Tegeler, Neve), some new types of DAW controllers or expanded ranges (SSL, Presonus, etc) and perhaps some more affordable interfaces and AD/DA converters.

I noticed that Spitfire Audio is going to be there with a LARGE booth. Oeksound, FabFilter, and some other plugin devs I noticed on the show floor map - I'd assume if you've got a booth its because you have some new products to show.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 2, 2022)

Gearspace forum has a NAMM 2022 Section which gets updated. 

https://gearspace.com/board/namm-show-2022-a/


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 3, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> NAMM shows the past three years, especially with COVID have been cancelled, and not much was happening. I have a feeling that this year is going to be different.
> 
> We shall know more starting tomorrow.



Another super-spreader event with Covid cases sky rocketing again here in California so I won't be attending. LA County announced they will most likely bring back mask mandates by the end of this month. Why wait?


----------



## apollinaire (Jun 3, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Another super-spreader event with Covid cases sky rocketing again here in California so I won't be attending.


Yeah, I'm thinking the same thing. "NAMM-thrax" is bad enough. Ill be sitting this one out this year.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 3, 2022)

New neve audio interface. Interesting.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 3, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> New neve audio interface. Interesting.


Yes. Thanks for posting about it.

More info. here : https://www.ams-neve.com/88m/


----------



## Mucusman (Jun 3, 2022)

“The 88M comes in at $1,100”. And they say they are designed with “upcoming engineers” and home studios in mind. 

Upcoming engineers with deep pockets, that is.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 3, 2022)

Voyage Audio : Spatial Mic Dante


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 3, 2022)

Dangerous Music : 2-BUS-XT Analog Summing Mixer


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 3, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> *Summer NAMM 2022* begins tomorrow June 3rd, and ends June 5th.
> 
> ...


There has to be a first, so thank you!  I was wondering too...


----------



## FireGS (Jun 4, 2022)

Welp, assuming all of the announcements are out, this was a disappointing NAMM show.


----------



## FireGS (Jun 4, 2022)

3DC said:


> Even more so if you consider that they had almost 2 years of "lockdown" time for development. Its really sad to see Korg and Yamaha forum users drooling over nothing more then 3D images of workstations and synths.


I think most companies are abandoning NAMM like most video game companies abandoned E3.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 4, 2022)

Summer NAMM events were not that exciting even the years before COVID. So, I wasn't expecting much to happen during this Summer show, but it's a refreshing change that there was even a show this year. Usually it is the Winter NAMM Show that has more exciting new products, but in general I agree the NAMM Show events are not as exciting as they used to be let's say a decade, or more ago.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 4, 2022)

Someone I follow posted this, Sad NAMM


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## RogiervG (Jun 7, 2022)

Mucusman said:


> “The 88M comes in at $1,100”. And they say they are designed with “upcoming engineers” and home studios in mind.
> 
> Upcoming engineers with deep pockets, that is.


its neve, they have a different take on "upcoming"


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 7, 2022)

*Woah!* Eventide's Misha is bound to cause controversy once it's introduced later this year. In this demo, Steve De Furia creates a decent fake of a jazz solo while hitting random keys—thanks to Misha, and other technologies.

Some may view it as the best thing since sliced bread, while others could think of it as another nail in the coffin of live musicianship. Have a look for yourself:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 7, 2022)

Fluid Chords uses MPE to bend from one chord into another:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## ptram (Jun 7, 2022)

In my view, exhibitions would still be very important moments for our community. The opportunity to meet developers and customers, artists, friends that we would otherwise only know by mail.

It is a shame their prices have skyrocketed, making very hard for companies and customers to participate. And this happened when flights where at their lowest prices!

Paolo


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 7, 2022)

So what was new at the NAMM sample booths? Surely there must have been some inspiring release by the likes of Realitone, OT, VSL, and Spitfire (aside from DIE and when EPIC dies). Something that might kick robgb to get into gear to spend some bucks and write a new masterpiece or novel?


----------



## sumskilz (Jun 7, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> New neve audio interface. Interesting.


Two 88R preamps crammed into a tiny USB powered box can't possibly sound as good as a pair of external properly powered preamps, plus the power draw and heat they produce will no doubt compromise conversion quality. Although, I'm sure it sounds fine. It's just that most would be better off buying external preamps for whatever interface best suits their needs as an interface. In addition to better quality, external preamps can last a lifetime, whereas you would lose the compromised preamps in this interface when it dies or needs to be replaced.

Most people hear Neve and think of a particular classic sound that 88R preamps don't exactly have. The difference between an 88R pre and any other clean preamp is very subtle. Although, they are transformer balanced, which means they do get a little euphonic when driven, compared to a chip pre anyway. I just think that if you're going to spend money on transformer balanced pres, they should be character pres, because inexpensive chip pres are quite good at producing a clean signal these days.

I don't fault Neve, all the major pro audio brands are doing their best to bilk money out of "upcoming engineers" by leveraging their name recognition, but I don't think this interface would be good value for money for anyone.


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 8, 2022)

That OBX-8 is the dogs bollocks. Wish you hadn't posted that. Just under £5k. 

........thinking.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 8, 2022)

sumskilz said:


> Two 88R preamps crammed into a tiny USB powered box can't possibly sound as good as a pair of external properly powered preamps, plus the power draw and heat they produce will no doubt comprise conversion quality. Although, I'm sure it sounds fine. It's just that most would be better off buying external preamps for whatever interface best suits their needs as an interface. In addition to better quality, external preamps can last a lifetime, whereas you would lose the compromised preamps in this interface when it dies or needs to be replaced.
> 
> Most people hear Neve and think of a particular classic sound that 88R preamps don't exactly have. The difference between an 88R pre and any other clean preamp is very subtle. Although, they are transformer balanced, which means they do get a little euphonic when driven compared to a chip pre anyway. I just think that if you're going to spend money on transformer balanced pres, they should be character pres, because inexpensive chip pres are quite good at producing a clean signal these days.
> 
> I don't fault Neve, all the major pro audio brands are doing their best to bilk money out of "upcoming engineers" by leveraging their name recognition, but I don't think this interface would be good value for money for anyone.




Yes, it’s surely just a way to get into the consumer market. Neve has several digital “something” gear so no surprised they did an interface.

The 88 pres are already clean.

But it’s still a big zero in terms of advantage. Clean preamps are already very good in most interfaces and doubt anyone would hear a difference between this one and any other.

The way to get that preamps sound is to have gain and also volume. To increase drive and have nice saturation.


What neve missed here is that ssl added the 4K button. Rupert neve added tje transformer button and uad added the vintage button to their volt series. 

Seems having a gain knob might be too big and expensive implementation so these companies are adding these buttons to add that harmonic saturation at a preset gain step. 
Or adding mic and pre emulation/dsp for that purpose.


The only thing I found cool was that it was a simple 2in2out interface with added adat input

I’m sure neve has plans to add more adat to their gear.

The price is bonkers . But all their gear is. As more companies do better clones and more comparison videos come out neve might have to start doing something else besides holding on to that legacy where now milenials and xenials are like meh… it’s just a preamps , sounds similar to the $500 one form golden age pre. Or the heritage or the warm, or the stam or the etc etc


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 8, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> *Woah!* Eventide's Misha is bound to cause controversy once it's introduced later this year. In this demo, Steve De Furia creates a decent fake of a jazz solo while hitting random keys—thanks to Misha, and other technologies.
> 
> Some may view it as the best thing since sliced bread, while others could think of it as another nail in the coffin of live musicianship. Have a look for yourself:
> 
> ...





Maybe I’m seeing the wrong context here because it’s an old jazz piano player but to me this seems more usable for ambient music generators where a simple sequencer or playing random note will generate those blippi , reverby lush eurorak modules.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 8, 2022)




----------

